# Pics of my Nissan Primera (56k friendly)



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

As said:





























Click here for more pictures (56k friendly) 


Don´t forget to add your comments and sign my guestbook. 

Thanks, 

Carlos.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice p11... did u add on the g20 grille, tails, etc...??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oooo, I wanna see but the pix are WAAAAYYYYYY too dark.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Nissan Primera Sport Grille  




















Thanks,

Carlos


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Very nice and clean!


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Awesome looking car


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet :thumbup:


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

That's an Amazing looking car. Very well done. Props man.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn,
Thats what I want to do with a g20. What bumper is that?

Seth


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

very nice car :thumbup:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Go Carlos GO Carlos Go!!!......lol. 

U Sentra/200sx boyz keep an eye out for even more G20 pics after that big NIssan meet in Miami.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Damn,
> Thats what I want to do with a g20. What bumper is that?
> 
> Seth


yeah is that a lip spoiler or front bumper?
O


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice indeed. I'm feelin' it.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Damn,
> Thats what I want to do with a g20. What bumper is that?
> 
> Seth





onyxeros said:


> yeah is that a lip spoiler or front bumper?
> O


Factory NISSAN PRIMERA (p11) bumper w/ Wings West front lip.

Thanks,

Carlos.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Car's still lookin hot Carlos, great work


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

CarloSR said:


> Factory NISSAN PRIMERA (p11) bumper w/ Wings West front lip.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Carlos.


The car is looking good, but that little bouncing avatar, now thats hot! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dsigns said:


> The car is looking good, but that little bouncing avatar, now thats hot! :thumbup:


yes it is:


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Je je It was done by the G MASTER: Dee.


----------

